# Grace Gems



## Scott Bushey (Oct 3, 2004)

[size=18:ea32229943]Toil in Satan's slave-house![/size:ea32229943]

(Henry Law, "Awakening and Inviting Calls")

Every mother's child is an enslaved drudge 
in Satan's service. Will you renounce the devil 
and his works, and all earth's sinful vanities? 

I plainly warn you, that Jesus requires your 
entire heart. You must be wholly His, or 
wholly toil in Satan's slave-house!

All whom Jesus receives He wondrously 
transforms. The heart of stone will soften. 
A heart of flesh will take its place. 

New affections,
new desires,
new hopes,
new tastes,
new prospects,
new delights
will sprout as blossoms on a summer tree. Old 
things will pass away; all things will become new. 

The present desert of your mind will bloom as 
Eden's lovely garden. The blank in your soul 
will become replete with precious, elevated, 
enchanting thoughts. 

Conversion is a heaven-wrought change . . .
from wretched slavery to noble freedom,
from doubts to peace,
from blindness to clear sight,
from low estate to heavenly heirdom!

Will you not come and drink this happy cup?


----------

